# need most flexible hose for sander



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

Somewhere I saw super flexible hose for portable sanders but I can't find it again. small shop vac hose is too stiff to really work well.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

mveach said:


> Somewhere I saw super flexible hose for portable sanders but I can't find it again. small shop vac hose is too stiff to really work well.


Check the dumpsters for somebody tossing one of those cheapo upright vacs. Hoses for the wands are super flexible and usually fit 1-1/4 pretty nicely. :yes:


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I use old hose from my CPAP machine and my shop vac. It's pretty flexible and it has a rubber end that will fit on my smaller sanders.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

just a guess, but maby the pool store? could have a vacuum tube that is flexable, not sure what size they are, but it would be worth looking into and flexable


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

dat said:


> just a guess, but maby the pool store? could have a vacuum tube that is flexable, not sure what size they are, but it would be worth looking into and flexable



Some pool hoses will whistle (really loud!) when used for vaccum. :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I use therse...great*



mveach said:


> Somewhere I saw super flexible hose for portable sanders but I can't find it again. small shop vac hose is too stiff to really work well.


Amazon.com: Stanley 26-031 Dust Free Drywall Sanding Kit w/Hose & Adapters: Home Improvement


or this:






The kit includes 2 adapters, the hose and a block with a handle which can be used for a push block,or a hand sander as well as for what it was intended, drywall.
The hose is very lightweight and flexible and doesn't collapse under a 6.5 HP Rigid shop vac.  bill


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I picked up a 20' 2" hose in a Hoover brand box for $20 from my local factory direct tools store. Works pretty well but it's too long, lol. I need to cut it down for less suction loss.

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------

